# No-IP.com Router



## nodoubt (27. April 2004)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein großes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne über das Internet meinen PC erreichen. Ich habe dann von No-IP.com gehört. Habe mich dort angemeldet usw. Das funktioniert meiner Meinung nach auch. Ich habe auch Apache installiert, um zu schauen ob es auch wirklich geht.
*Es funktioniert aber nicht.* 
Ich bin dann drauf gekommen, dass es am Router (Allied Telesyn AT-AR220E) liegen könnte. Ich habe jetzt lange gesucht was ich machen muss, dass es auch mit Routerbetrieb geht. Ich finde nichts! 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. April 2004)

Wenn du deinen Apache von außerhalb erreichen willst, dann musst du Port 80 auf deinen PC weiterleiten.
Das stellst du alles im Konfigurationszentrum vom Router ein.


----------



## nodoubt (28. April 2004)

ok, es geht jetzt.

Der Fehler war, dass wenn ich es von meinem PC aus anschaue, nur kommt: Die Seite kann nicht gefunden werden." - Schlechter Router, ich weiß 

Thx für die Hilfe.


----------



## Stibie (29. April 2004)

Jaein...dein Router ist schon okay...nur du kannst deinen Apachen nicht von dem PC erreichen, auf dem er läuft!


----------



## Tim C. (29. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stibie _
> *Jaein...dein Router ist schon okay...nur du kannst deinen Apachen nicht von dem PC erreichen, auf dem er läuft! *


Hilfe, meine Nackenhaare tanzen Samba ... 

Also. Du kannst deinen Apache von prinzipiell jedem Rechner aus erreichen, auch von dem auf dem er läuft. Normalerweile gibt man dann aber nicht die no-ip.com (oder sonstige dyn-Host Anbieter) URL ein, sondern die LAN IP oder 127.0.0.1 (Loopback). Wenn du trotzdem über deine no-ip.com Domain zugreifen willst, musst du in der Datei _hosts_ in Windowsverzeichnis\system32\drivers\etc einen Eintrag hinzufügen, der lokale Anfragen an deineurl.no-ip.com explizit nach 127.0.0.1 routet.
Also z.B. folgende Zeile hinzufügen

```
127.0.0.1          deineurl.no-ip.com
```
Die URL bitte ohne das http://
Danach folgt noch ein nbstat -R in der Konsole, oder alternativ ein Neustart.

That's it


----------



## nodoubt (29. April 2004)

Viele Dank! Es geht super. Echt nett!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (30. April 2004)

*gilt das auch für ftp-server*

hallo,

ich hatte schon vor einigen Monaten das Problem mit einem ftp-Server. Im LAN konnte ich zugreifen aber wenn ich über die WAN-IP (aus selben Netzwerk) zugreifen wollte ging es nicht. Port 21 war weitergeleitet.

War dies das selbe Probelem?

hier mein damaliger Post

g chief


----------



## nodoubt (30. April 2004)

ich musste halt den port 21 auch umleiten auf meinen PC. Dann geht es problemlos.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (30. April 2004)

@nodoubt: Danke für den Tipp. Aber lese doch mein letztes Posting noch mal genau durch. Oder nur Zeile 4 letzter Satz.

@alle andern: weiss jemand mehr, von wegen aus welchem Netzwerk man zugreifen kann.


----------



## gothic ghost (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chiefwiegam _
> @alle andern: weiss jemand mehr, von wegen aus welchem Netzwerk man zugreifen kann.


Grundsätzlich aus allen, LAN und WAN,  wo ist das Probleme ?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (30. April 2004)

hallo, scha doch mal bitte den Link an den ich oben eingefügt habe. Dort habe ich mein Problem genau geschildert.

thx chief


----------



## gothic ghost (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chiefwiegam _
> hallo, scha doch mal bitte den Link an den ich oben eingefügt habe. Dort habe ich mein Problem genau geschildert.
> thx chief


Damit kann ich nichts anfangen, sorry


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich denke dass Anfragen auf Port 21 gar nicht zu meinem Modem gelangen sondern beim ISP abgefangen werden. Viele ISPs haben es ja nicht gern wenn man einen Server betreibt. Kann das sein mit dem abfangen? Aber in den Geschäftsbedienungen steht nicht von einem Serververbot.

g chief


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

Abfangen ?
Das würde einen riesiger Aufwand sein alle Daten  zu überprüfen,
und wenn es gehen sollte dann könnte die Musikindustrie alle
mp3 Files abfangen und ihr Problem wäre gelöst.
Da geht es um Milliarden und bei dir ?  ;-) 
Ich vermute das in deiner Konfig des FTP Servers oder des Routers
was nicht stimmt.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. Mai 2004)

Hast du den den alten Threat gelesen? Dort habe ich doch eine Meldung zitiert. Wie kommt es zu dieser? Wieso kommt wenn ich auf meinen Server konekten will die Willkommensnachricht eines anderen Servers?


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chiefwiegam _
> Hast du den den alten Threat gelesen? Dort habe ich doch eine Meldung zitiert. Wie kommt es zu dieser? Wieso kommt wenn ich auf meinen Server konekten will die Willkommensnachricht eines anderen Servers?


Das ist kein anderer Server sondern dein Router bzw. das 
Betriebssystem deines Routers denn der hat auch eins und zwar
auf Javabasis und das ist ein " Realtime " basiertes da es im Moment
angesprochen und ausgeführt werden muß.
So zumindest interpretiere ich es, aber zu meinem Glück
weis ich auch nicht alles. 
Meinen Hinweis zu den Konfigs halte ich aufrecht.
Besteht das Problem eigentlich noch ?
Was ist das für ein Router ? Allied Telesyn AT-AR220E ?,
oder ein anderer ?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. Mai 2004)

Habe seither nicht weiter probiert und auch das OS gewechselt. und darum keine Server mehr installiert (wäre aber eine kleine Sache den wieder zu instalieren).
 Mein ganzes Netzwerk ist seh komplex obwohl eigentlich nicht viel dahinter ist. Also zuerst komt ein ADSL Modem von Planet dann ein Router inkl. Firewall von Netgear und zu guter letzt ein simples HUB weil ich ohne dass mein Netzwerk einfach nicht zum laufen gekriegt habe. zwieschen Modem und Router habe ich ein 10.0.0.x IP-Netz und nach dem Router haben ale Computer 192.168.0.x-Adressen.
Das vieleicht das Problem? Habe immer Port 21 und Port 20 (war ein vorkonfigurierte Regel im Router) weitergeleitet und habe auch einmal einen DMZ-Server im Router konfigueriert. Damals habe ich Filezilla als Server sowie Client benutzt aber auch Browser hatten keine Zugang.


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

> zwischen Modem und Router habe ich ein 10.0.0.x IP-Netz .


Wie geht das denn ? 
Du kannst im Modem eine Ip vergeben ?


----------

